# Decisions, payments, the car!



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> House is more important by far, to me. And...in many cases, a house is an appreciating asset whereas street cars are depreciating assets.
> 
> *


My wife and I got our first house two years ago and I'm very glad we didn't wait. Best thing we ever did. Definetaly worth the wait to skimp and save for hte house. Rent doesnt go up (especially with current I rates) Deductable taxes and interest. appreciation in CA is insane.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> Those who fail to save will never accumulate wealth, unless they win the lottery, marry it or inherit it.
> *


the sole reason why I pray everyday to make one of those wishes happen, especially the lottery 

On a serious note though, it's tough especially if you are someone like me who started from nothing/no help from anyone and basically built success on your own. My point being that I haven't had all the fine toys like most of people here while growing up :bawling: <=== pic of me with no Nintendo


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I hate to be *this* guy, but if I had known then what I know now...

When you're young, single and have a lot of disposable income is the perfect time to start socking away large amounts of money. It will have the longest time to work for you (compounding interest is a very pretty thing) and it gets you in the habit. Blowing it on women, toys, cars and the like is easy to do (and a lot of fun), but it comes a greater cost than what you actually spend. It's a lesson that you can't learn soon enough.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

munk330ci said:


> *
> 
> appreciation in CA is insane. *


So far. Next bubble?


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

For me, the payment is easy to swallow, but my rent is relatively cheap and I try to limit my expenses to just the basics: food, gas and DVDs.

Honestly, I don't think these cars are all _that_ expensive as long as you don't load up on options. The 325 saves you a bundle, as well, over the 330.

Michael


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

My .02:

Spend 1/3 of your net income.

Save 1/3 of your net income in a rainy day fund. Pick some rainy days and spend some of it once or twice a year.

Invest long term 1/3 of your net income.

It's only money and it's a tool.

Life is too short to be a slave to a bank (big morgage) , the government (big taxes), or your job(big money). Have fun while you are young.

Only you can live your life.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

jk330i said:


> *
> 
> the sole reason why I pray everyday to make one of those wishes happen, especially the lottery
> 
> On a serious note though, it's tough especially if you are someone like me who started from nothing/no help from anyone and basically built success on your own. My point being that I haven't had all the fine toys like most of people here while growing up :bawling: <=== pic of me with no Nintendo *


I grew up comfortably. In 1986 I closed the family business and had a small house with payments. My wife was making 14k/year, we were just married. We learned how to make a buck reaaaaaaaalllllllly stretch. Now, I have a paid for home and two paid for BMWs and could retire if I chose to. I'll be 50 next year. My point, it isn't the lottery, prayer (I know you were kidding) or what you grew up with (to a point). It's hard work, discipline, sacrifice, prudent investing, luck and postponement of some immediate pleasures for the prospect of future rewards. In short, a balancing act with an eye on the future. Save something every paycheck, anything, just to start the habit.

P.S. Used cars are a very good way to begin the sacrifice part.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *I hate to be *this* guy, but if I had known then what I know now...
> 
> When you're young, single and have a lot of disposable income is the perfect time to start socking away large amounts of money. It will have the longest time to work for you (compounding interest is a very pretty thing) and it gets you in the habit. Blowing it on women, toys, cars and the like is easy to do (and a lot of fun), but it comes a greater cost than what you actually spend. It's a lesson that you can't learn soon enough. *


I wish I had seen the light a little sooner so I would have had more into the late 90s rush The new cars, trips to Atlantic City, weekends in Florida, etc. were fun but I'm sure I would appreciate beign able to retire 5 years earlier a lot more:banghead:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I wish I had seen the light a little sooner so I would have had more into the late 90s rush *


But would you have gotten it out, or would you have been so conditions to buy on dips that you would have sunk in even more? Wouldashouldacoulda plays both ways. It's been quite a while before I actually ran the numbers of what I could have done, but even adjusting for the declines since then, I don't want to think about it 

Still, though, I came out of it okay...nice new car, decent house with enough equity to keep me from going upside down if real estate tanks, one the way to retirement goals...just no significant short term savings left, but we're building that back up again.  Also, I'm beginning to think that having my daughter see me working every day until she's out of college will be a better influence on her than seeing me drinking beer by the pool everyday when she gets home from high school :dunno:


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

I think one of the smarter moves I made was to get a 325ci over a 330ci. Sure I wouldn't mind the few extra ponies, but I wanted a few nice things with the car, and I didn't want it to break me either. The car I got cost 7K less than a comparably equiped 330. I put down a substantial chunk, and now have payments that are easy to afford. Nothing sucks more than being chained to a huge payment. So I stayed well within my means, and thus I can enjoy the car without financial worries (well, at least until the warranty runs out  )

And btw - I still don't believe that 40 more hp/torque is worth 7K more. The 325 is a better value, just less snob appeal .


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> But would you have gotten it out, or would you have been so conditions to buy on dips that you would have sunk in even more? Wouldashouldacoulda plays both ways. It's been quite a while before I actually ran the numbers of what I could have done, but even adjusting for the declines since then, I don't want to think about it
> 
> Still, though, I came out of it okay...nice new car, decent house with enough equity to keep me from going upside down if real estate tanks, one the way to retirement goals...just no significant short term savings left, but we're building that back up again.  Also, I'm beginning to think that having my daughter see me working every day until she's out of college will be a better influence on her than seeing me drinking beer by the pool everyday when she gets home from high school :dunno:  *


I would have stayed, I did with the chicken feed I had in then. But one never knows I do not wish to do any math either, I could have bought an M with Lucent stock at $60 now what can I get a night at a Red Roof Inn  :bawling:

But hey I like your theory, not too bad right now and my son can watch me work too


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

geomax said:


> *I think one of the smarter moves I made was to get a 325ci over a 330ci. Sure I wouldn't mind the few extra ponies, but I wanted a few nice things with the car, and I didn't want it to break me either. The car I got cost 7K less than a comparably equiped 330. I put down a substantial chunk, and now have payments that are easy to afford. Nothing sucks more than being chained to a huge payment. So I stayed well within my means, and thus I can enjoy the car without financial worries (well, at least until the warranty runs out  )
> 
> And btw - I still don't believe that 40 more hp/torque is worth 7K more. The 325 is a better value, just less snob appeal . *


Okey Dokey  I'm no snob, I have 'ette and no hole in my roof. AND 40 extra ponies.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> Okey Dokey  I'm no snob, I have 'ette and no hole in my roof. AND 40 extra ponies. *


Ahhhh...I KNEW someone would bite!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

geomax said:


> *
> 
> Ahhhh...I KNEW someone would bite!  *


OK. I've driven a couple of 325 loaners, one manual and one step. 40 extra ponies make a big difference as far as I can tell. What is it you think I am not seeing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

jk330i said:


> *
> 
> nevertheless,
> I enjoy driving my bling...
> ...


   

Idiot...


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> OK. I've driven a couple of 325 loaners, one manual and one step. 40 extra ponies make a big difference as far as I can tell. What is it you think I am not seeing? *


I too have driven a 325 and 330, both with stick, and while there was a bit more omph, it wasn't earth shattering. If you are going pay so much extra for more horsepower, then give more than 40 ponies. The 330 should really have about 260hp, as more and more of the competition does. If the 330 has that much power, then it would be worth the extra $$.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

geomax said:


> *
> 
> I too have driven a 325 and 330, both with stick, and while there was a bit more omph, it wasn't earth shattering. If you are going pay so much extra for more horsepower, then give more than 40 ponies. The 330 should really have about 260hp, as more and more of the competition does. If the 330 has that much power, then it would be worth the extra $$. *


So, you're buying your new Accord when?


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> So, you're buying your new Accord when? *


Maybe I'll buy yours.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

The house is the reason I had to "sacrifice" and get the 330 instead of the M3.

Guess I'm "ghetto rich" after all.
:lmao:


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

I thought about it overnight and all I have to say is I have no regrets. I'm in my early 20's, single, nice job, nice car, nice toys, although I like to spend money, I'm still young and have time to enjoy my life. I saw no point in getting a house on my own since 1) I can't decide the area where I would want my house to be in, 2) I have no intention of marrying until at least few years down the line. Especially here in So. Cal., the houses that I would even consider are at least $350,000, which equates to monthly payments that'll really dry out my earnings fast. An SO would be nice by the time I decide to buy a house to help with the payments, if not, I'll even consider a small condo.


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

In a std financing the difference between the 2 cars w/ same downpayment is +/-$100. If that really makes that much of a difference in your financial well being, might need to consider lesser cars? If not, just get the 330 and play less rounds of golf a week and cruise more.


----------



## jamietre (Aug 16, 2002)

ObD said:


> *My .02:
> 
> Spend 1/3 of your net income.
> 
> ...


er.. so where's the house payment? Is there really anyone who only spends 1/3 of their net on food/rent/mortgage/clothing/utilities? Hell the rule of thumb is 32-36 percent of gross income as the borrowing limit so there's probably lots of folks out there spending half their net just on mortgage.

If I could live that way I'd be retired by now.. but I'd have been living in a trailer and had to commute 4 hours to work each day. Not possible in a city to spend that little on basics unless you make a sh*tload of money and/or live in a really bad neighborhood, AND eat nothing but rice. While retiring earlier is good, I plan to enjoy myself when I'm young enough to appreciate it as well..


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

jamietre said:


> *
> 
> er.. so where's the house payment? Is there really anyone who only spends 1/3 of their net on food/rent/mortgage/clothing/utilities? Hell the rule of thumb is 32-36 percent of gross income as the borrowing limit so there's probably lots of folks out there spending half their net just on mortgage.
> 
> If I could live that way I'd be retired by now.. but I'd have been living in a trailer and had to commute 4 hours to work each day. Not possible in a city to spend that little on basics unless you make a sh*tload of money and/or live in a really bad neighborhood, AND eat nothing but rice. While retiring earlier is good, I plan to enjoy myself when I'm young enough to appreciate it as well.. *


If you spend half your net on housing, you are an idiot. I don't care what metro area you live in. You do not overcommit like that.


----------



## jamietre (Aug 16, 2002)

If it's that or spend half your net on rent, doesn't sound so bad anymore. Your mortgage doesn't go up but your rent will.

Anyway, I didn't make that up, lenders and FHA did, but I agree with you that it's too much to spend on housing. At the same time, have you seen what it costs to live in most cities these days? Sometimes it's better to spend a lot on housing than spend three hours a day commuting. I was lucky & bought a house at the bottom of the market. I wouldn't be able to afford my neighborhood now...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

jamietre said:


> *If it's that or spend half your net on rent, doesn't sound so bad anymore. Your mortgage doesn't go up but your rent will.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't make that up, lenders and FHA did, but I agree with you that it's too much to spend on housing. At the same time, have you seen what it costs to live in most cities these days? Sometimes it's better to spend a lot on housing than spend three hours a day commuting. I was lucky & bought a house at the bottom of the market. I wouldn't be able to afford my neighborhood now... *


Okay, I'm in DC too. Where (roughly) do you live?


----------



## jamietre (Aug 16, 2002)

*In the city*

Mt. Pleasant, that is.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

jamie,
You have to consider the fact that TD came from a different ERA/century than we did and that the cost of houses now are outrageous.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

jk330i said:


> *jamie,
> You have to consider the fact that TD came from a different ERA/century than we did and that the cost of houses now are outrageous. *


:lmao:

We may be near the peak of a bubble, but we might not be. Even if we are, and things tank, you have to make an educated guess as to how bad they will tank, for how long, and how long until things recover. Once it recovers, it usually recovers *very* quickly. My parents' last house was bought near the peak of the late 80's bubble. They sold at the bottom seven years later and lost about 20% :banghead:. The less expensive house they bought at that point has nearly tripled in value in six years (based on sales of nearly identical houses in their neighborhood over the past 12 months).

I was paranoid about buying at the peak of a bubble when we bought our house for $300 a little over a year ago. This summer, three nearly identical houses sold...First for $340, second $350 and the third for $360. Another one just listed last week at $375 (who knows how much they'll get). The point being that in about a year, the peak rose by about 20%.

If you're like most people, barring unemployment, your income will probably go up. If you buy a house, your housing costs remain nearly fixed. If you rent, you can expect your housing costs to continuously go up...and when you move, all that rent money has gone bye-bye. When you sell your house, you get to cash in on the quity that you've built through payments (which is a pittance for most people if you sell in the first few years) *plus* the appreciation (unless you follow in my parents' footsteps).

It's not easy to get there, and most people have to make sacrifices to do it. they do it, though, because the benefits are so great. Until you get there, enjoy paying interest on your depreciating asset, er, I mean 330.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

jk330i said:


> *I thought about it overnight and all I have to say is I have no regrets. I'm in my early 20's, single, nice job, nice car, nice toys, although I like to spend money, I'm still young and have time to enjoy my life. I saw no point in getting a house on my own since 1) I can't decide the area where I would want my house to be in, 2) I have no intention of marrying until at least few years down the line. Especially here in So. Cal., the houses that I would even consider are at least $350,000, which equates to monthly payments that'll really dry out my earnings fast. An SO would be nice by the time I decide to buy a house to help with the payments, if not, I'll even consider a small condo. *


Enjoy it while you can and the REAL idea is to make *more* money so that when you get married and have the kids and the house you can still afford a new Bimmer !!!

Not sure what the home market is like where you live but $350,000 here in Long Island, New York isn't buying much these days . . .


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

Start thinking differently: Don't adjust your lifestyle to fit your income, adjust your income to fit your lifestyle. It can be done and many people do it. There's one catch, it may not be easy.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

jk330i said:


> *jamie,
> You have to consider the fact that TD came from a different ERA/century than we did and that the cost of houses now are outrageous. *


I could agree with this on a mental note but TD is actually only a few years older then you . .. he just sounds like an old man !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

jk330i said:


> *jamie,
> You have to consider the fact that TD came from a different ERA/century than we did and that the cost of houses now are outrageous. *


:lmao:

I love how you assume that, strictly because I am advocating fiscal responsibility, that I must be old. Or is it because I thing "bling" is a silly waste of money?

And I know what houses cost. Especially here in DC.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Let me guess - you have a state income tax and a minimal
property tax, if any?

While home values here are trivial compared with other places,
(nice homes can be had for $175k-$225k), we get taxed on that
value annually.

This is why I hate Texas. 

My income can't keep pace with the increase in my home's value
and the resultant increase in my taxes. Incomes simply don't
increase quickly enough to keep all the percentages in line.

I've gotten in arguments over it, but I would much prefer to
be taxed on my income, rather than on the value of my home.
I'm not likely to see a 250% increase in my income over 4-5
years, but it's exactly what has happened in some
neighborhoods here, (thanks to gentrification).

Housing costs go up annually here thanks to taxes & insurance.
I experienced a 113% increase in insurance and 25% increase
in taxes just this past year - several thousands of dollars of net
disappearing annually.
:yikes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> *
> 
> Let me guess - you have a state income tax and a minimal
> property tax, if any?
> ...


Clyde and I both live in Montgomery Co MD where property taxes are rather high. Last year I paid almost $6K in property taxes.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Clyde and I both live in Montgomery Co MD where property taxes are rather high. Last year I paid almost $6K in property taxes. *


On an assessment of what?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

We should do a thread on property taxes . . . I think it's interesting to see what real estate taxes are in other parts of the Country !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> On an assessment of what? *


I'd rather not disclose that. Let's just say the tax rate is above average. I only posted to refute the claim that Clyde lives in a low property tax jurisdiction.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I'd rather not disclose that. Let's just say the tax rate is above average. I only posted to refute the claim that Clyde lives in a low property tax jurisdiction. *


What's the secret? My mil. rate is 21/1000. Our state is high. But mine aren't near as high as the city of Milw. So without the mil. rate we have no way to compare.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I wish my taxes were $6,000 . . . my taxes are almost $12,000 . . . Long Island is freakin crazy high in Real estate tax . . . *


What's the mil. rate. How much per thousand of assessed value.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

jk330i said:


> btw, I'm still young and most likely made well more than you did my age :flipoff: [/B]


Don't think you're all that, when there is always someone at your age or younger that is doing so much better..........Remember paying in cash = no payments. There are people out there in this perfect situation.

Heck your just talking about a 330, I really feel the pain for those M3 owners that are having a hard time paying their cable bill because of the car payments!


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

In Texas we have a "Homestead Exemption" which caps the
assessment's annual increase (percentage wise). If memory
serves, it's 10% - but imagine 10%, compounded annually
on your home's value.

Here in Dallas, after my exemption, I'm at *$28.0283/$1k*
(It's factored by county, municipality, school district, hospital
district, & college district)

No state income tax, but the sales tax is 8.25%.
(Autos get state tax only, at 6.25%.)

Combine that with ~$2k/year in homeowner's insurance
and it starts to really add up.

Here, the assessed value *is* the market value.
When a home sells, the Appraisal District raises the assessed
value to match the market, (up to the percentage increase as
limited by the exemption, if it's been applied for).
Buy a $100k home assessed at $50k and next year, it's
assessed at $100k.

If a home doesn't sell in a given year, they'll estimate market
value increases across a neighborhood.

I'd prefer to be taxed on my salary, which isn't as much of a
moving target as home values here.

None of this is specific, and it's all publicly available, so I have
no problem sharing it - I completely understand others' desire to
maintain some privacy though.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

After reading some of the stuff from some of the rest of you, maybe MD isn't as bad as I thought...but only WRT taxes...state still sucks


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Makes two of us. House is more important by far, to me. And...in many cases, a house is an appreciating asset whereas street cars are depreciating assets. Those who fail to save will never accumulate wealth, unless they win the lottery, marry it or inherit it.
> 
> Sorry if the advice cloaked in dry humor offended the original author. *


Make that three of us. Bought the house THEN bought the bimmer. I dunno, I think the house was 100 times more important than the bimmer.

Heck, I can even sell the house now and would have made enough money to pay for both bimmers AND get a Z4. :dunno: But I'm not going to.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I could agree with this on a mental note but TD is actually only a few years older then you . .. he just sounds like an old man !! *


I am older than TD, consider myself very fiscally responsible. However, a minimal amount of "bling" in life adds flavor and I have ZERO PROBLEM with that. Too much is overboard, but in my opinion, an aversion to any "bling" such as TD's only leads to a bland existence. Has *nothing* to do with self-assurance.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I could agree with this on a mental note but TD is actually only a few years older then you . .. he just sounds like an old man !! *


More like an old geyser in a young man's body :dunno: :lmao:

Kudos for him because I feel like a kid in a man's body.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

jk330i said:


> *
> 
> More like an old geyser in a young man's body :dunno: :lmao:
> 
> Kudos for him because I feel like a kid in a man's body.  *


A "geyser" eh?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> A "geyser" eh? *


I'm an old geyser. My wife calls me "old faithful!"


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

A financially wise one at it, no offense, I'm just saying I'm a kid compared to you when it comes to investment/financial decisions. 





BTW, what's the best way to find out and edumacate myself on buying a cheap house or condo/townhome? I have to admit, renting really sucks.....


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I'm an old geyser. My wife calls me "old faithful!" *


Awww, That's cute


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

While I'm 31, I bought my first house at 22. It was a stretch and I did receive a portion of my downpayment as a gift. But I have been conscious of my financial goals from the time I graduated college and got a "real" job. It is a big part of why I am able to have some of the things I have now, a nice house in a nice neighborhood, two nice cars, and money in the bank. This is especially true as I have never been overly generously compensated.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD, you didn't give me your verdict on MD state and Montgomery real estate taxes vs. Milw. RE and Wisc. state taxes.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

It's tough to be so responsible. I am 23, make very good money, and after saving like mad to pay off half of my absurd student loans, paid for fiancee's ring from T & Co, and knowing I can afford a 330Ci now.... it's tough to wait. But I am gonna wait until May 2004, when she graduates from law school and we get married. 

Nonetheless, I still view a home as a priority. The only reason why I'm getting the BMW before the house she will make twice what I make, so we will still be able to buy a house.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

TD said:


> *While I'm 31, I bought my first house at 22. It was a stretch and I did receive a portion of my downpayment as a gift. But I have been conscious of my financial goals from the time I graduated college and got a "real" job. It is a big part of why I am able to have some of the things I have now, a nice house in a nice neighborhood, two nice cars, and money in the bank. This is especially true as I have never been overly generously compensated. *


hey whatever, kudos for you (pat on the back). But as I mentioned before I come from a low income family and was never priveledged to receive anything as a gift from anyone. Try building your own net worth from ground up and trying to attain nice toys like our beloved Bimmers (it's not so easy). I think my current job working for the federal gov't is pretty "real" and I just turned 24. I could have bought a house and spent most of my paycheck doing so, but then I realized I'm still single and have no ideal what area I want to settle my residence in. My dream was always to own a BMW early as a young adult, and not have to wait until I was 35, with kids and a minivan. Although my decision may not be the best, I'm still learning and have a lot of time left in my "youth" to recover from such a DEpreciating investment.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *It's tough to be so responsible. I am 23, make very good money, and after saving like mad to pay off half of my absurd student loans, paid for fiancee's ring from T & Co, and knowing I can afford a 330Ci now.... it's tough to wait. But I am gonna wait until May 2004, when she graduates from law school and we get married.
> 
> Nonetheless, I still view a home as a priority. The only reason why I'm getting the BMW before the house she will make twice what I make, so we will still be able to buy a house.
> 
> *


Self discipline is hard. Sounds like you can afford the car, in the original author's post it didn't sound that way.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *
> 
> The only reason why I'm getting the BMW before the house she will make twice what I make, so we will still be able to buy a house.
> 
> *


COnsider yourself lucky, if I had fiance/wife who made at least half I did everything would be just fine. Does she have a gorgeous sister?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *TD, you didn't give me your verdict on MD state and Montgomery real estate taxes vs. Milw. RE and Wisc. state taxes. *


I thought I did. From that ad you posted, in terms of market price vs prop tax amount, your tax rate seems MUCH higher than ours. And I assumed ours was bad.

But, in the post I swear I made, I wondered if your income tax rates were low to offset that. I cannot imagine that your total non-fed tax burden could be significantly higher than ours, if at all.

EDIT- See my post directly under your post with the ad.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Well, some may find it odd, but I use this board as therapy to keep me sane while I wait to by my 330Ci. I bought my 1990 190E for 9K in 2000 and will dirve it until it wont run anymore. I bought it in mint condition and keep it that way. I REALLY wanted an E36, but they more $$$. I should have tried harder to find one with a stick:banghead: 

Oh well. College loans change everything. Undergrad debt at graduation = 70K+


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Self discipline is hard. Sounds like you can afford the car, in the original author's post it didn't sound that way. *


Um, no, affording it is fine but financing my budget to save money is a little tough. Btw, I have a 401k and some bonds which I contribute too, just a little *Umpfgh* to the checking would help.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I thought I did. From that ad you posted, in terms of market price vs prop tax amount, your tax rate seems MUCH higher than ours. And I assumed ours was bad.
> 
> But, in the post I swear I made, I wondered if your income tax rates were low to offset that. I cannot imagine that your total non-fed tax burden could be significantly higher than ours, if at all. *


You're not going crazy. What I'm wondering is YOUR top state tax rate compared to ours (6.93). If I'm correct, your's is 6%? Do you have a local tax? I don't think our state income tax rates are low.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

As Sinatra said...

"I swear to goodness... you can't resist her. Sorry for you, she has no sister"

Actually she is from a very humble upbringing in Montreal. And I am very simple (But I do lov ecool cars) so all the money she will make, she still can't believe it. That's what you get when you are so frekin' smart I guess. 3.9 GPA in undergrad top 10% in law school

Her COMBINED projected TOTAL education= 30k. Ridiculous scolarships. Me, again, just undergrad = 70K.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *A house like the one johnlew posted... 1.5 million... easy (in a nice town). *


Almost that 60 miles south of me. Suburb of Chicago.


----------

